# AntiMicro als Daemon mit laden der Konfig-Datei



## KoyWolf (2. März 2019)

Hallo,

zum zocken unter Linux lasse ich - wenn das Spiel nur mit Tastatur läuft - über AntiMicro das Gamepad (Xbox360) als Tastatur simulieren. Antimicro bietet viele Funktionen die andere Tools wie Joy2Pad nicht haben. Leider bekomme ich es aktuell nicht gebacken das Tool als Daemon zu starten UND die Konfig-Datei zu laden. Das geht nur, wenn ich es normal starte und in den Tray minimieren lasse. Hier wird automatisch das zuletzt gewählte geladen, angeben muss ich das nicht extra. Sowas wie


```
antimicro --daemon --profile /pfad/zum/profil
```

geht nicht. AntiMicro startet zwar, das Gamepad ist aber nicht nutzbar.


----------



## idge (3. März 2019)

Welche Version ist das? Habe hier Version 2.23 und habe keine Probleme mit

```
antimicro -d --hidden --profile /pfad/zum/profil
```

auf opensuse mit xboxdrv


----------



## KoyWolf (3. März 2019)

Die gleiche Version. Du gibst dann den Pfad zur *.amgp an, nichts anderes?


----------



## idge (3. März 2019)

Inklusive Dateinamen


----------



## KoyWolf (3. März 2019)

Ja sicher mit dem Dateinamen. Geht bei mir nicht.


----------

